# Silvia - Is this scale or bits of the heating element?



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Need a bit of advice as a bit out of my depth since attempting a cheap upgrade to a Silvia from my Gaggia Baby. It hasn't gone so well







but nevertheless cracking on. Seller just said it wasnt working right, was cheap enough assumed should be simple enough!!

WARNING - if you are just about to eat look away. Ive never seen anything like this. Now what i'm not sure of is this just years and years of limescale build up or parts of the heating element disintgrating?

It feels like gritty sand. No crack or damage to the element.

I'd rather not have to replace the boiler and element and hopefully a clean in citric acid will suffice with a strip down. Is there anyway to tell if its the heating element?

On a side note is the boiler / element safe to put into a bucket of citric, its stripped just worried the connectors on the outside might not like it?


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Resistance on the elements is around 50 ohms


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Plenty of limescale there. Resistance on boiler element sounds OK. DO NOT GET THE TERMINALS WET, carefully fill the upturned boiler with citric acid but do not overfill and let it run onto the terminals.


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Plenty of limescale there. Resistance on boiler element sounds OK. DO NOT GET THE TERMINALS WET, carefully fill the upturned boiler with citric acid but do not overfill and let it run onto the terminals.


Thanks thats saved me some hassle. Regarding the terminals cant get them wet at all, not even a wipe down with a damp cloth as are a bit cruddy?. Also what to block the holes with when filling up?

Also should i change gasket whilst its open or keep it if it looks ok?

Machine is a 2007 model so thinking best change gasket and any other seals i run by?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

wow, nice accumulation









guess it would be best to change all gaskets and seals you can, it can't hurt


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Best to avoid getting the contacts wet in case it creates a short down the line. Can rub down the contacts with 250 or so grit wet or dry if you want to clean them.


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't believe how well the boiler has come out after a citric bath, almost new. Thankfully element looks fine, no damage.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

perfect!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good:good:, now let us see the rest of the work complete:exit:


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Just waiting on some parts, seals and grouphead cover as chrome was flaking.

The silicon hose is seemingly difficult to clean out where it runs near the boiler looks like scale has darkened with heat. Will try using a pipe brush to clean otherwise will need to replace but coming along nicely.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try some "Milton" sterilising fluid in water and immerse the hose in it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would just replace the silicon tubing, especially if it looks degraded. It's dead cheap and best to do whilst it is apart.


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you have a link? A bit pricey on ferrari espresso.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Han said:


> Do you have a link? A bit pricey on ferrari espresso.


No, for tubing I just measure the inside and outside dims with calipers and buy from ebay


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

From a quick google seems like 6mm ID 9mm OD, so something like this should do?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clear-Translucent-Silicone-Tubing-FDA-Approved-Milk-Hose-Beer-Pipe-Soft-Rubber-M-/271187701636?var=&hash=item3f240bef84:m:mvEhX3W3OzBBB9KIJjWZVMA


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Oops silly me, anyhow might serve someone else who ends up here in the future. Dont buy from ebay, you can buy cheaper direct from their website. To my defence they only sent link after purchase! Was going to cancel eBay order but cant be bothered for a quid.

https://www.advancedfluidsolutions.co.uk/6mm-id-x-9mm-od-clear-transulcent-silicone-hose-pipe-tubing-2468-p.asp


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's actually more expensive on their website once you account for postage.


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

Got it all put together and all seems to be working. Primed the boiler and let out 4 cups of water from the grouphead.

Only annoyance is that it seems the pump is rattling against the screws going upwards from the base that holds the bracket it is installed into in place. Is there any way to lessen this?

Was thinking of putting some rubber pads below the pump to lift it just above the tip of the screw?

Just waiting on hose till i try brewing a shot as dont want to mess with it too much whilst all panels are off.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Han said:


> Got it all put together and all seems to be working. Primed the boiler and let out 4 cups of water from the grouphead.
> 
> Only annoyance is that it seems the pump is rattling against the screws going upwards from the base that holds the bracket it is installed into in place. Is there any way to lessen this?
> 
> ...


the manual for my Silvia recommends to flush at least 0,5 l of water through when first using it, so that amount can be recommended.

Pads under the pump can help against rattling for sure.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Just need to PID It now - should be a breeze after the rebuild - more pics!!


----------



## Han (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had my first cappuccino, probably not the wisest idea, at 1am







very happy with the results.

Had to descale again whilst put back together to reach all nucs and crannies the bath missed, as was getting bits of scale from the head and brown bits and scale from the wand. Needed 4 tanks of flushing till ran truly clean with no bits.

Ran a few tests making sure over pressure valave was working, tested solenoid valve and checked for any leaks with some pressure in the system. All checked out.

Even though it's a warm night, sweating buckets running around, hard work and time consuming is this hobby. Did milk first, screwed up my first shot as went too fine on beans, water everywhere, quickly did a second shot so milk didn't cool down too much and have to say the crema was insane. There was more crema than the black stuff, just under a inch. Using fresh roasted beans after maybe 6 months and well worth it.

Didnt taste all that great mind you, was a little too strong. Double shot of dark roast beans and a small cup, usually split between two but that's something I can work on. Plus think I'm over dosing as the screw head left a good indent on the puck. Not a fan of this basket, original 14g one, can't get much coffee into it so will probably have to upgrade. But will see after I've had some practice with it.

ill put up some pics tomorrow of the finished machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

indentation after extraction isn't a sign of too much coffee. Indentation in a dry puck (lock in pf and remove again) is.


----------

